
Meetless Monday – give yourself a day without meetings - synhershko
http://code972.com/blog/2016/03/94-meetless-monday-give-yourself-a-day-without-meetings
======
aroc
Just wanna drop a note here that I implemented this for every Wednesday of my
week about 2 months ago. The result?

 _Massive productivity_. I get more done on Wednesdays than any other day of
the week and it has not affected by collaboration or communication with my
team members at all.

Highly recommend this for engineers and designers. Product managers and other
roles this might be tough and potentially counter-productive.

